
The Big Lie: Tech Companies and Diversity Hiring - andrelaszlo
https://42hire.com/the-big-lie-tech-companies-and-diversity-hiring-f52fb82abfbf
======
brudgers
Discussion:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12100785](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=12100785)

